# Did someone say, "Duracoat"?



## Bill Mc (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a few done by David McDonald at Adventure Outdoors.


----------



## jstar08 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that Duracoat as tough as they say it is? I have been looking into getting a few guns coated....


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 15, 2008)

I will ask.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 16, 2008)

if done correctly it's very tough.. Better than Gun coat IMHO

pretty much no normal chemical or solvent will touch it...

it can be removed with aircraft stripper and blasting though.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 16, 2008)

I love the rifle. I have seen a lot of Glocks done in Duracoat.
Doc


----------



## jimbob86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well what ive read and heard duracoat can with stand just about everything even days in and out of salt water. the normal duracoat can withstand 1000 degrees and the duraheat can withstand 1800. But ive heard David does a great job but he quoted me $200 to do a pistol in matte black. Well i decided that that was a tad much since the paint itself can be bought for $17. So im doin it myself. From what i have been told its just like painting, only it has to be airbrushed.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 24, 2008)

I talked with David today and he said sandblasting was the easiest way to remove Duracoat.

 He said that's way they don't call it "Wimpy Coat"

However there is a curing time unless you put it in an oven.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 28, 2008)

some stock work my older nephew did for me.


Aircraft striper will also remove it.

works very well on top of parkerizing. An air brush does well for detail work. WE like a finish sprayer for larger areas


----------



## SJGlenn (Aug 5, 2008)

*heeeeeeyyy*

That's a nice looking stock there JB!


----------



## jglenn (Aug 6, 2008)

ah not bad at all. now how about my model 70 wssm stock.......(nag)


----------



## camoman1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*duracoat*

I have only seen some duracoat guns that have a clear pattern , most look like spray paint . I cmoflage guns .
www.camoyourgun.com and will put any of my guns up to the same test for tuffness as duracoat . and have about 500 more patterns to choose from mossy oak-true timber - 
mothwing-next - digital-flames-carbon fiber-woodgrain-snakeskin-skulls-marble- waterdrops-and can paint solid colors - red -blue -green-yellow-pink-black-silver-gold-bronze-white-orange- and many more .
camoyourgun.com


----------



## jglenn (Aug 8, 2008)

duracoat now has a clear overcoat if you wanted a bit more shine. we do our stock in flat on purpose.

nice process you have


----------



## SJGlenn (Aug 11, 2008)

*uh*



jglenn said:


> ah not bad at all. now how about my model 70 wssm stock.......(nag)



It's in the works.  I'll knock it out this weekend....


----------

